# Can you put in a solid-fuel burning stove where there is no chimney?



## record (6 Feb 2009)

Can you put in a solid-fuel burning stove where there is no chimney?

Is it possible to just knock a hole in the wall behind the stove and bring a flue out?  I want to do this and link the stove into the hot water system as well.  Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## fmc (6 Feb 2009)

record you can but you will end up paying more for your flue than your stove but still cheaper than a masonry chimney. Once you pass into a wall or ceiling you need to run in insulated flue pipe at around E120 per metre then depending on where you exit if near the ridge then it needs rise 600mm above the ridge. if your coming out away from the ridge or near the eaves you need to have 2.3m distance when you measure from the top of the flue at 90 degrees into the roof tiles.


----------



## record (9 Feb 2009)

Thanks for the reply. Am I correct in saying that not all stoves are suitable for use where there is no chimney? Does anyone know of any models that are suitable?

Thanks again.


----------



## fmc (9 Feb 2009)

Hi record, all solid fuel stoves could be used like this. I cant think of any that couldn't utilise this type of flue.


----------



## record (9 Feb 2009)

fmc said:


> Hi record, all solid fuel stoves could be used like this. I cant think of any that couldn't utilise this type of flue.


 
Thanks fmc for that.  I heard something about a "balanced flue" and that only stoves with a balanced flue could be used where there is no chimney.  From what you are saying, this is not the case?


----------



## DavyJones (9 Feb 2009)

the lining (flue) fmc refers is the chimney.


----------



## fmc (9 Feb 2009)

Hi record balance flue applies to gas stoves and its where they take their air for combustion in on an outer pipe and bring the waste products of combustion out on the inner pipe but it applies to gas stoves and gas and oil boilers only. No such thing as a balanced flue solid fuel.


----------

